# New Reef Pics



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 9, 2006)

Been a few changes lately, namely the trading of my crocea clam, pink open brain coral, and frogspawn coral for more zoanthids. The two corals were either stinging other corals, or being stung, so they were swiftly taken to a local coral greenhouse along with the clam who would not stay put and kept stirring up the sandbed once face down on it. I still visit them every week while shopping, and they look much better there, especially the clam who is getting much more ideal lighting. Here's some pics taken today. The little colorful guys are the zoanthids, who I am madly collecting right now(haven't even bought an orchid in over a month).










































________
Toyota v transmission history


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 9, 2006)

________
S THUNDER COMPOSITE LAUNCHER GRENADE AGL SB21


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 9, 2006)

Jon
________
Daihatsu midget


----------



## Heather (Aug 9, 2006)

Jon? 
I think you might have a slight addiction here...no offense of course!  

It really is phenomenal, and I can only imagine that in person it is something just mind blowing. 
Though, I do admit, I kinda had a thing for that clam....I let out an audible "ohhh" when I read he'd gone on to greener (wetter?) sand beds.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 9, 2006)

Heather said:


> Jon?
> I think you might have a slight addiction here...no offense of course!



Having never been addicted to anything before, I'm not sure what you mean   

I will miss the clam as well, but he will have to wait for another tank to come back home. They live nearly completely off of light through symbiotic algaes, and my lights weren't cutting it. It was basically like trying to grow Vandas under small fluorescent lighting...it can be done, and some do it well, but I didn't want to risk it (and I needed ROOM!)

Jon
________
Vapir air one


----------



## Heather (Aug 9, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> It was basically like trying to grow Vandas under small fluorescent lighting...it can be done, and some do it well, but I didn't want to risk it (and I needed ROOM!)
> 
> Jon



The more things change, the more they stay the same!
Sounds familiar. I am desperate to get my babies more light. Sigh...


----------



## Mahon (Aug 9, 2006)

I have never seen such an interesting aquarium... that Fire Shrimp is absolutely vibrant! Great job, kinda like an underwater vivarium (oh wait... that's why they came up with aquarium... oops)... I assume you move things around? =)

-Pat


----------



## Marco (Aug 9, 2006)

Sweet tank Jon! I'm jealous. I've always wanted a saltwater setup. When I get my own place perhaps.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2006)

Wonderful colors and textures!


----------



## Equestris (Aug 9, 2006)

Isn't that stunning! A real work of art. It reminds me of millefiori glass from Italy.


----------



## DavidM (Aug 10, 2006)

Outstanding


----------



## Gideon (Aug 10, 2006)

Very nice setup :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## John M (Aug 11, 2006)

Beautiful setup! I am so envious. Maybe one day.....:drool:


----------



## Park Bear (Aug 15, 2006)

looks like you are progressing very well in your last obsession


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 15, 2006)

Park Bear said:


> looks like you are progressing very well in your last obsession



Lien's not helpingoke: 
Gonna be setting up a 20l prop tank this weekend it looks like.

Jon
________
CORVAIR ENGINE


----------



## lienluu (Aug 15, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Lien's not helpingoke:
> Gonna be setting up a 20l prop tank this weekend it looks like.
> 
> Jon




About time!


----------



## Heather (Aug 15, 2006)

Lien - such attractive qualities of enabling you have!!


----------



## Mark (Aug 15, 2006)

Jon, that stuff is just way too cool for words. I haven't seen the ocean in over a year so it must be great to have a bit of it right in your home!!

This is bad. Very bad. I just found that the guy who was going to take the four foot (don't know how many gallons) tank off my hands now doesn't want it. That thing could sure hold a lotta funky invertebrates.....Must....fight....hobby...expansion...urgh. ack, aaaaurgh....:rollhappy:


----------



## Equestris (Aug 15, 2006)

Jon, I'm a little troubled the more I think about this. Surely there aren't people out there chipping pieces off of fragile reefs to supply hobbyists? Right?

I would feel about that like I feel about people plundering orchids out of the wild for collectors.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 15, 2006)

Some are cultured in prop tanks, others come from the reefs. Many (like my Zoas) are not listed by CITES, and some areas are off limits to any collection. Many don't just come from reefs, but the ocean floor in shallower areas, and the zoanthids are very common in tide pools. Nearly all saltwater fish and invertibrates are wild collected. Many saltwater fish have been captively raised, but breeding corals in captivity is still nearly impossible.

CITES is MUCH more restrictive of orchids, and the only corals hard to get are ones from Japan and Australia.

Jon
________
MEDICAL MARIJUANA DISPENSARIES


----------

